# Raising Chunk



## Muttlycrew

For those of you who have followed Geisha's litter, you know that I've had to hand raise a little chunky monkey baby boy all by myself. His name is Chunk. I've assisted in the raising of two others, but Chunk was rejected by Geisha and later bitten by her, so I felt it was the safest position for him if he were in my care.

Therefore, I have decided to create this thread so that you all can watch Chunk continue to grow and thrive as he has for these past two weeks. I will post pictures of him periodically including short stories and stepping stones in his life. 

Here begins the life in pictures of my baby, Chunk.


Day 1: One seriously chunky monkey









Night 1: All tucked into bed









Day 2: Attack of the mad mommy









1 week old:









9 days old:

















10 days old:









11 days:

















13 days:









2 weeks!!:

















Running around like crazy!









To be continued


----------



## Rumy91989

OH MY GOODNESS THE GREATEST SERIES OF PICTURES I'VE EVER SEEN EVER!!!!!

I can't believe how big he is, and he's starting to look like a proper little fuzzball! His eyes are almost open and everything! SQUEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Oh yay, you named him Chunk!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah, it just stuck. Lol! 
It was going to be Scout (Chub Scout) or Chunk or Jojo, so the family took a vote for me and there were 3 for Chunk, 2 for Jojo, and 1 for Scout. So Chunk won.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## phatdaddy

awesome


----------



## Jackie

YES! I will follow this thread forever! What a bebe!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Haha he's got quite the personality growing on him! I love it! As soon as his eyes open I'm gonna work on him learning things. So excited!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

CHUB SCOUT, LOL! Oh man, I'll finish laughing at that one in a few years! What a little fatty he was... my gosh.

I'm so happy for him that he found such a wonderful person to raise him by hand!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Haha, chub scout is definitely still his nickname! But the official name is Chunk. 
He really was just absolutely massive. Lol! He is still bigger than all of the others. Possibly tied with the white male I'm considering keeping. 
Seems like Rumy might be taking his brother Sprawly.  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## apac

aweh, so sweet. love this thread!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Couldn't resist showing this off. My baby searches for me already. Since his eyes are closed, he searches with his sniffer. He's so cute!!!! I love him  


http://youtu.be/1J8iak3GFOc?sc


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

OH MY GOSH SO FREAKING CUTE!!! You are one lucky momma.  You and that boy are going to have quite a time together.


----------



## JLSaufl

He will love you forever...you're both lucky to have each other.

He's so stinking adorable.


----------



## Aether

So cute! I went through Geisha's thread and look forward to seeing more of this guy!


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'm glad everyone is enjoying this thread! I'll post more picture tonight  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18

He is adorable. It makes me miss my babies :-( he looks so good though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flora

He loves you!!! Great looking baby!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Awwwww!!!!  
This drawing was done by Hero-wuff. It's my little Chunky monkey! 













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Hero-wuff's drawings are amazing, and that one of Chunk might be the best I've seen! d'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwww


----------



## Ratfinx

Awwwwww! He's such a little sweetie, he's grown so quickly! What a beauty!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## binkyhoo

Wow. I cant wait to see how this all turns out! That little video clip is the most adorable thing ever.


----------



## aknapoli

Oh wow! Isn't he the cutest little thing?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

I just love him!!! He's so awesome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Um, excuse me...

It's been like weeks since we've seen a Chunk pic.

Fix it.


----------



## HelloClarice

If this was facebook I would Like your comment Cagedbird =]


----------



## Ratfinx

I agree cagebird haha, picture pleaseeeeee 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Lol! Sorry guys! Writing a big 2,000 word research paper. It's been hogging up a lot of my time! I had to run to my grandma's to drop some papers off for her so I'll take some pics when I get home haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ok, at my stopping point on the paper for the night. Here is Chunkers at 2 weeks 4 days











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Look at that face!


----------



## Ratfinx

Aww!! He's getting so big! Such a little beauty!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Cutest face ever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaMama

Ohmygoodness, he is SO cute!!!!!


----------



## Muttlycrew

My chunky monkey










Three weeks old tomorrow... Ugh! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Haha, why is that an ugh? And oh my goodness that boy is adorable.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Because he's getting so old!!! Lol!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

That boy will be your tiny little baby until the day he passes over the rainbow bridge. He'll never be old. Especially at three weeks. =P


----------



## HelloClarice

I'm so glad he made it this far! I was hoping he would survive and grow and be the best rattie boy ever! But I've read a lot of stories on here about mom's rejecting their babies so young that I was sure.

He is adorable thank you for sharing!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Check out who is adorableeee! 
Chunk ate real food today. He is now officially a ratty. Lol! He LOVES lab blocks. Go figure, basically he loves to eat. Lol. 
He climbed the walls of his cage today and drank from a water bottle as well. He's growing up :")











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

What a hunky Chunk!


----------



## Rumy91989

Squeeee!!! Great pic, and so excited he's growing up!


----------



## Ratfinx

He's adorable! Can't believe how quick he's grown up, it only seems like yesterday I saw his fist picture on here, little cutie! I'm so jealous! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

3 weeks old today. Munching on anything I give him and totally going to the bathroom and all that on his own. He's completely self dependent as far as all of the baby stuff goes. 
He has decided that his favorite sleeping place is in my shirt... Aye. And he has discovered that he wants to be a dentist. Lol! 
Today he seems to have really just blossomed with personality.
Sorry for all of the same "sitting on my knee" style pics, it's the easiest way to get pics of him so far! 

Here he is at 3 weeks old! 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

WHY IS HE SO CUTE! I can't believe how grown up he is! It feels like just yesterday when he was a chubby little eeper who needed you to do absolutely everything for him!


----------



## Ratfinx

Awwww! How sweet!! Slow down!!! Stay a baby for longer!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh I know! I want him to stay teeny!!! The baby sized bruxing is to die for! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

Aww! Take a video! I'd love to see that, he is so so cute! I want him!!! He's definitely gunna be your baby forever! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

I just took one but one of my little brothers is being obnoxious in the background... Go figure... Lol! I'll try to take a better one later. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

Hahah okay, I'd love to have little baby eepers around but don't think I'd know what to do, I'd panic to much and probably be worse for them, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Haha, they're definitely a lot of fun but they're also a lot of heartbreak. This is the second litter I've had in my care. These guys are nearing new home time...  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

Aww  that would be my problem, I'd have to keep them all, I'm far to soft with my animals, they're all spoilt rotten haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

I can't imagine how hard it will be to see them go to new homes, but I bet once they're gone and you get to settle in with your mischeif you'll be very happy.  Are you keeping the white one, too?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Lol! Same here. Looking through there were 4 I was gonna keep... Lol! Plus my 3 girls and 3 boys I already have. But it ends up I'm going to be moving and my girls won't have their giant built in cage anymore. So I decided to try to only keep Chunk. We'll see what we end with though. 4 still need homes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Rumy... I really don't know at this point, lol. We'll have to wait and see. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

Aww bless, you'll have to ask everyone to keep you updated on them, bless well at least you still have chunk, he's such a babe!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie

Growing up so fast.  What a cutie


----------



## ratatattat

Sooo much cuteness!! Good job.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh boy, am I behind or what?!? Time for some Chunky monkey pics!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Here we go! 3 weeks and 4 days old 
Look who is a full blown rat! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Here's Chunk with his assumed daddy. So cute. Though Ian looks all weird and gray in this pic and Chunk almost looks kinda blue. The flash threw the colors off. Oh well. Here 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Oh, CHUNK! I just want to scoop him up and kiss his tummy!


----------



## binkyhoo

Chunk, how you have grown!


----------



## Gannyaan

Wowww! Time flies! He looks like such a sweet healthy boy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

So cute! I love the daddy son pic!


----------



## socal_sarah

Hehe, gotta love the Chub Scout naming idea! I also LOVED the vid.


----------

